# Where to find detail unemployment statistics?



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi everyone.Is there any places to find the detail umenployment statistics seperating in all kinds of fields such as trade,agriculture and education?

I searched it on Bureau of Statistic Department, but the data only listed in area or age.


----------



## mando73 (May 3, 2016)

Can you please share the links for your findings?


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

mando73 said:


> Can you please share the links for your findings?


Hi mando, following link is the unemployent statistic from AusIMM

https://www.ausimmbulletin.com/feature/the-ausimm-professional-employment-survey-2015/


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

Following link is the unemployment report from AIG
https://www.aig.org.au/tag/unemployment/


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

This is the March 2016 unemployment key figures from Australian Bureau of Statistics

6202.0 - Labour Force, Australia, Mar 2016


----------



## leajunzhu (Apr 26, 2016)

The job market is really recession with the economy too.


----------

